
Why don’t I know anyone who knows anyone with Covid-19? [pdf] - wjholden
https://wjholden.com/covid19.pdf
======
simonblack
"Two minutes past twelve."

The problem with stuff like this is that most people have no knowledge about
the dangers of exponential growth.

It only takes an hour, but it's the most valuable use of an hour of your
lifetime to watch Prof. Bartlett's talk on exponential growth in 'Arithmetic,
Population and Energy':
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O133ppiVnWY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O133ppiVnWY)

